# Audison amps for sale



## Shoelessjake (Sep 19, 2012)

I looked at my receipt and I was mistaken, the sr1dk was $650 not $750, so new prices are as follows.

New sr1dk $550 shipped
I'm going to keep my sr4 unless someone wants the set, then we can figure something out. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Shoelessjake (Sep 19, 2012)

​I can text pics, just pm me


----------



## Shoelessjake (Sep 19, 2012)

Guess it worked, I put it on another site which is why I have the paper in the pic


----------

